# Convincing parents?



## Stimsonsssss (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi all
I love snakes but unfortanly my parents do not. I know they could come around to a small Stimson python but just how to approach it. I don't have too many pets, just one beta fish that I've had for about a year. I don't want to seem too demanding and I have done research. Sorry if this is in the wrong category. I am wondering how to ask the, and if anyone has any tip s which convinced their parents. 
Thanks


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 26, 2018)

Talk to them, about it and how you would keep it and they would need to do nothing with it


----------



## LittleButterfly (Dec 26, 2018)

How long have you wanted snakes? My parents let me get one because I wanted one since I was a child
Show them your research and start looking at potential costs and licenses you need to consider
Consider negotiating by saying things like "I won't have christmas or birthday presents" and start saving
Jam pack your brain with knowledge and know how to answer any question they ask.

Hope this helps


----------



## Harimoni Proudswift (Dec 26, 2018)

I know how you feel. I've been wanting a snake for many years but I still haven't managed to convince my family to let my have one. A couple of months ago, mum and I went to our town's annual street festival. Most of it was market stalls but there was also a well-known wildlife presenter doing shows with some of the thousands of animals he's got at his sanctuary. You should have seen the size of the Black-Headed python! It was at least 3.5 metres! No surprise, I wanted a photo with this beautiful animal. Mum happened to mention to one of the animal handlers that I like snakes and he recommended Woma pythons, though I don't think there's any chance I'll be getting a Woma, or any other python, any time soon.


----------



## Stimsonsssss (Dec 26, 2018)

I hope you end up getting one!


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 26, 2018)

Harimoni Proudswift said:


> I know how you feel. I've been wanting a snake for many years but I still haven't managed to convince my family to let my have one. A couple of months ago, mum and I went to our town's annual street festival. Most of it was market stalls but there was also a well-known wildlife presenter doing shows with some of the thousands of animals he's got at his sanctuary. You should have seen the size of the Black-Headed python! It was at least 3.5 metres! No surprise, I wanted a photo with this beautiful animal. Mum happened to mention to one of the animal handlers that I like snakes and he recommended Woma pythons, though I don't think there's any chance I'll be getting a Woma, or any other python, any time soon.


That’s the first biggest step, all you have to do is bring it up again with your mum about how he recommend the womas and use a bunch of research to explain why they make a great snake for first timers

Worst case scenario? She says no

Best case scenario? She asks more questions regarding ther care and you. Explain to her


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 26, 2018)

I couldn't count the number of times I've come across this question over the last 25 years, and as a kid I dealt with it myself. The best success I've seen is by introducing your parents to friends or any examples you can find of young people living with their supportive parents who keep snakes. If they see other parents being supportive of their children's interests, they'll feel really bad (and rightfully so) if they don't do the same for you. The parents often imagine that keeping a snake is dangerous or impossible or crazy, but showing them an example of it actually being done in a positive way will usually win them over. Make sure the people you introduce them to are good examples. A bad example might do more harm than good!


----------



## Harimoni Proudswift (Dec 26, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> That’s the first biggest step, all you have to do is bring it up again with your mum about how he recommend the womas and use a bunch of research to explain why they make a great snake for first timers
> 
> Worst case scenario? She says no
> 
> Best case scenario? She asks more questions regarding ther care and you. Explain to her




Every so often, I mention to mum that I'd like a pet snake, and every time I do, I get the same answer: "No, you're not having one." I think mum's scared it might eat the cat. I've even researched the adult sizes of popular pet pythons, looking for one that doesn't grow too big. Emailed the info I found to mum, but still, I have no snake.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 26, 2018)

Eating the cat would be a reason why my parents would let me get snakes. Lol


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 26, 2018)

Eat the cat, then point out that since the cat is gone, there is no more reason to avoid getting a snake. Cat tastes really good.


----------



## Abstractivity (Dec 27, 2018)

I did my Cert IV in Animal Studies which included domestic keeping of non-venomous reptiles and after that I wanted a ridge tail monitor but remembered that things with four legs smell worse and have to be fed more and thought I'd rather something I can forget and it wouldn't die. I saw how easy snakes were to keep and went found a reputable breed and got a baby Carpet didn't ask my parents just got them! They got used to them eventually.


----------



## Ella C (Dec 27, 2018)

I get it, I've been asking for a snake for 5 years. No luck..
But, I have had luck with many other pets. I have a method which seems to work really well for me.
So, what I do is tonnes of research of said animal. Tonnes. Then, I get all the info I have and I make a presentation about said animal (i.e. Powerpoint, imovie) 
I always include at the end of the presentation, the pros and cons of owning the animal. Example; Pro: snakes are educational. Con: They can be seen as scary.
I then address the cons and make a list of reasons why the pros outweigh the cons.
I show my parents this presentation, and always be prepared to answer questions. 
Chances are, they won't agree the first time. They may say they'll think about. Give them a few days. Be really good. Do jobs and chores without being asked.
I then create a contract. My contract typically states something like: I'll do all the care, maintenance of said animal. I'll pay for the said animal. You'll allow me to care and pay for said animal.
I sign it and ask them to sign it. It's best to catch them at a time they're not busy and are relaxing.
Again, if they say no, repeat the process, creating a different presentation. You need to stick to it. For example, it took me 2 months to get a cat, now I have 3.
Good luck!


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Dec 27, 2018)

My advise - wait until you are older and living independent of mom and dad, get the ;python/s then. Just be aware you might not get visits from mom and dad if they are still scared of snakes, so you'll have to visit them.

If you are really keen on these as pets, waiting a few years wont reduce this keenness, and you'll be better prepared for the responsibility and costs involved. Anything worth having or doing is worth waiting for.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 28, 2018)

nuttylizardguy said:


> My advise - wait until you are older and living independent of mom and dad, get the ;python/s then. Just be aware you might not get visits from mom and dad if they are still scared of snakes, so you'll have to visit them.
> 
> If you are really keen on these as pets, waiting a few years wont reduce this keenness, and you'll be better prepared for the responsibility and costs involved. Anything worth having or doing is worth waiting for.



There are different schools of thought on this. I am very much of the other. If something is worth doing, seize the day. Grab it by the face and suck the guts out of it. Don't wait, do it. If you're passionate about something, make it happen. Now. Unless you have absolutely no choice, patience is for people are really aren't that passionate about something. Of course, if you really don't care very much, by all means wait around until it's easy and convenient.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Dec 29, 2018)

Some of us call this impulse buying. This rarely works out well for the reptile as the novelty soon wears off or the keeper becomes bored with it and the quality of it's care goes downhill.

Sorry , but if it's something you are passionate about, this passion will only increase with time and he/she'll be better prepared and better equipped in all ways once living independently.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 29, 2018)

Sdaji said:


> I couldn't count the number of times I've come across this question over the last 25 years, and as a kid I dealt with it myself. The best success I've seen is by introducing your parents to friends or any examples you can find of young people living with their supportive parents who keep snakes. If they see other parents being supportive of their children's interests, they'll feel really bad (and rightfully so) if they don't do the same for you. The parents often imagine that keeping a snake is dangerous or impossible or crazy, but showing them an example of it actually being done in a positive way will usually win them over. Make sure the people you introduce them to are good examples. A bad example might do more harm than good!


I recently introduced my grandkids to a childrens,they were so rapt and my daughter was so relieved I think I have introduced another generation to reptile loving


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 29, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> I recently introduced my grandkids to a childrens,they were so rapt and my daughter was so relieved I think I have introduced another generation to reptile loving


Mission accomplished!


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 30, 2018)

nuttylizardguy said:


> Some of us call this impulse buying. This rarely works out well for the reptile as the novelty soon wears off or the keeper becomes bored with it and the quality of it's care goes downhill.
> 
> Sorry , but if it's something you are passionate about, this passion will only increase with time and he/she'll be better prepared and better equipped in all ways once living independently.



Impulse buying is buying on impulse. The OP says he/she has done research and it's something they want. They've already made the attempt and been knocked back by a third party and they're trying to find a way to make it happen. That isn't impulse. Impulse is walking into a shop, seeing something you didn't previously want, and suddenly wanting it. Impulse buying would be buying it on the spot.

Sorry, but if you are content to sit around waiting for years rather than putting in effort to make it happen sooner, it is not passion.


----------



## jahan (Dec 30, 2018)

You could show your parents how a school has a large reptile room and there`s nothing dangerous about keeping a small snake and more educational that keeps you learning more about our environment. Take a look here and then show your parents how this school has gone about doing things. Don`t know if it will help, good luck. https://www.facebook.com/lilydalehi...rOU9aHnjxwIYqfLJbPX_hWAbJVf3E&fref=nf&__xts__[0]=68.ARDkDqqPyyM0M8BhayMnhWoi9NvpvAUhSAZX0-fTDjy3qv1s0Ml_42px__U7VkkXFWV5nH7Dv3BdDwo97UixYW0-oOJCnlgENbROLODQyQ_kol4pzirTq2LOyVG7J4OJ2MHA62dAjRLTHoYL-H3J9FqOKSid2WQW3-mxXTU1S6ypJ-tdv7AV1nNjL-BRibbusn2FiQlpKDFKyA-XQnxEvYl8uTEOM1arwNDZ8QVd8quovRk8FpGeucaBMHFyxEWU58wCrerfQsfgAvB1CMJn-2cjiTzZlHnthQeLJgJfI_DnQtr0buo9bPq9MZRXyUpQQaLqUm9A769J1FRyPZnJJPtYeXSc4JjyuzdPZSKw4QzmkLY.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 30, 2018)

jahan said:


> You could show your parents how a school has a large reptile room and there`s nothing dangerous about keeping a small snake and more educational that keeps you learning more about our environment. Take a look here and then show your parents how this school has gone about doing things. Don`t know if it will help, good luck. https://www.facebook.com/lilydalehi...rOU9aHnjxwIYqfLJbPX_hWAbJVf3E&fref=nf&__xts__[0]=68.ARDkDqqPyyM0M8BhayMnhWoi9NvpvAUhSAZX0-fTDjy3qv1s0Ml_42px__U7VkkXFWV5nH7Dv3BdDwo97UixYW0-oOJCnlgENbROLODQyQ_kol4pzirTq2LOyVG7J4OJ2MHA62dAjRLTHoYL-H3J9FqOKSid2WQW3-mxXTU1S6ypJ-tdv7AV1nNjL-BRibbusn2FiQlpKDFKyA-XQnxEvYl8uTEOM1arwNDZ8QVd8quovRk8FpGeucaBMHFyxEWU58wCrerfQsfgAvB1CMJn-2cjiTzZlHnthQeLJgJfI_DnQtr0buo9bPq9MZRXyUpQQaLqUm9A769J1FRyPZnJJPtYeXSc4JjyuzdPZSKw4QzmkLY.


They recently had a group of albino blue tongues stolen


----------

